# Orange Mask Preset



## Ghost (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Guys, So I mess around occasionally scanning old 35mm negatives. I use a Plustek scanner with Silverfast 8.0. Sometimes an orange mask is applied to a B+W image and the orange colour stays on the file. In other words it doesn't just increase the contrast like an orange filter normally would (please forgive my ignorance if I get anything wrong here). But on some images I actually find the effect quite nice. So wondering if there's a preset or developing technique in Lightroom that I could apply which would give similar results. Here's an example of what I mean, bearing in mind the original negative is B+W. Cheers.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 19, 2016)

The Tone Curve can adjust each of the Red, Blue and Green channels to apply any color to your image.
The Split Toning panel can also apply color by using maximum saturation and selecting hue.

When you get the color you want -make a preset!

The Orange color must be coming from a setting in the scan process.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 19, 2016)

A third method would be to set the white balance to a very high color temperature and a high magenta tint.


----------



## Cerianthus (Feb 19, 2016)

If the files are originally in B&W, you can also use the graduated filter. Just set the midpoint below the image so that the entire image is in the effected zone. There is a color option in the bottom of the panel.


----------



## themoose (Feb 21, 2016)

I've tried the suggestions here: preset, high white balance, high magenta setting. Results are not bad but I've been copying several negatives using my Nikon D600 with a CFL (light source at 6500 K) with much better results using the ColorPerfect (CP) plugin for photoshop. More of learning curve for CP but superb results and it's free to try the fully functional plugin (just has text across the photo until you buy the license). CP has over 300 negative film profiles so it's relatively easy to find one for the exact film or use another film by the same manufacturer as a starting point to tweak.


----------

